# First time posting!



## five0addiction (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello long time lurker, first time poster. Critique welcome. Martin.


----------



## five0addiction (Sep 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2020)

Great first post.  Welcome!  I like that third one of the hawk.  What equipment are you shooting with?


----------



## Space Face (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello!


----------



## nmoody (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome, great shots!


----------



## five0addiction (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you! Using a Nikon d5100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RVT1K (Sep 9, 2020)

I see you're located near me.

I like the pose of the hawk in the first shot but it is lit better in the second.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome, very good first post.................


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello, lurker! I really admire the first hawk pic. Very nice set. Hope to see more pics from you, neighbor!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard.  Nice work.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome to tpf! Fantastic first post!


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 9, 2020)

Very nice set!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome! The water is warm, so jump right in! In regard to the deer shot, what a magnificent looking fellow and with the velvet still looking very nice, too.  I would crop this on the left side of the image, bringing the deer in line with rule of thirds composition and would dampen the brightness behind him, so that he commands the full attention of the viewer. If you want me to post-process a bit and show you my meaning, let me know and I'll display it in a response. Won't do without your OK first though. I also really like the first Hawk shot as well. Very nice and again, welcome form one noob to another.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard and nice first set. Nice hawk!


----------



## five0addiction (Sep 10, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Welcome! The water is warm, so jump right in! In regard to the deer shot, what a magnificent looking fellow and with the velvet still looking very nice, too.  I would crop this on the left side of the image, bringing the deer in line with rule of thirds composition and would dampen the brightness behind him, so that he commands the full attention of the viewer. If you want me to post-process a bit and show you my meaning, let me know and I'll display it in a response. Won't do without your OK first though. I also really like the first Hawk shot as well. Very nice and again, welcome form one noob to another.



Of course! I appreciate any and all help. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Here you go... Sharpened, cropped, noise reduction and darkening the background where able. I am not really happy with the highlight next to his neck, but it is just so blown out that not much can be done with that outside of replacing in by cloning in another area from his back. Anyway, a bit more detail to the doe behind him. Did you shoot this in RAW format? If you have, you can use the RAW converter in Photoshop and do better with the blown out highlight. Best I can do with a JPEG though. If you have any questions, please ask and hope this is at least somewhat helpful.

Cordially,

Mark







five0addiction said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! The water is warm, so jump right in! In regard to the deer shot, what a magnificent looking fellow and with the velvet still looking very nice, too.  I would crop this on the left side of the image, bringing the deer in line with rule of thirds composition and would dampen the brightness behind him, so that he commands the full attention of the viewer. If you want me to post-process a bit and show you my meaning, let me know and I'll display it in a response. Won't do without your OK first though. I also really like the first Hawk shot as well. Very nice and again, welcome form one noob to another.
> ...


----------



## Dave Maciak (Sep 11, 2020)

five0addiction said:


> View attachment 197167
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You've got talent!


----------



## PJM (Sep 12, 2020)

Very nice set.  Welcome to TPF and I hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 13, 2020)

so beautiful....welcome


----------



## five0addiction (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## five0addiction (Sep 14, 2020)

[mention]Pixeldawg1 [/mention] looks much better! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome fiveO!
Very nice shots.


----------

